# Harbor Freight T50 Stapler



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=96359

Has anyone tried this? Interesting....


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=96359
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Interesting....


I was gonna say , WHY? till I saw it was 14 bucks cheaper than an arrow hammer tacker. still though, who wants to drag an air hose around to shoot T50 staples?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just thought it was interesting... I use T50 staples as miter clamps on casing


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> I just thought it was interesting... I use T50 staples as miter clamps on casing


Miter clamps? T50's? Are we talking about the same staples?

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=206926364&listingid=36218642&dcaid=17902


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah...I case my pre-hungs first, glue and pin the corners, then I put a staple on the back side of the moulding spanning the joint, and two on the front. They don't alow the joint to open up. I take the staples out after the glue dries.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> yeah...I case my pre-hungs first, glue and pin the corners, then I put a staple on the back side of the moulding spanning the joint, and two on the front. They don't alow the joint to open up. I take the staples out after the glue dries.


what do you mean? before the jams are in? I don't understand


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> I was gonna say , WHY? till I saw it was 14 bucks cheaper than an arrow hammer tacker. still though, who wants to drag an air hose around to shoot T50 staples?


The only reason I could think of is if you use a lot of staples while working at a bench. Set up a dedicated air line and leave the stapler right there. However, for about the same price, you could get an electric stapler that will have plenty enough power for T50's, without messing around with a compressor or dragging an air hose. 


> Introducing the *ONLY* air stapler that uses T50 3/8" crown staples


there is a reason it's the only one out there...


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

there is more air models on amazon that shoot t-50's but i would just go electric. i have an electric arrow for about 10 years with no probs.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Use them for roofing. Its insane how fast you can lay felt with those. They shoot like 500 staples a minute, you just run along the top and zigzag the center.


----------



## Jim R (Feb 4, 2009)

I have never seen anything that came from Harbor Freight that lasted very long, or performed as well as the one it was knocked off from. (Porter Cable in this case?)There is a reason it's only $25.00.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> what do you mean? before the jams are in? I don't understand


 
Yup, I case the hinge side of the jamb, Glue, pin and then put T-50 staples across the miter front and back. Then I just slam the whole thing in as a unit....done...:thumbsup: No shims, no mess, no fuss, perfect miters and even consistent gaps between the door and jamb. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> Then I just slam the whole thing in as a unit....done...:thumbsup: No shims, no mess, no fuss, perfect miters and even consistent gaps between the door and jamb. :thumbup:


 
So, no shims behind the hinges??? That's a lot of pressure using trim to hold a door in place.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I always use a 3" screw in the top hinge, that probably helps, you could slide shims from the back too, no?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its really not, Hollow core doors are so light, and the the trim holds the door pretty damn well. The first one I did I hung on the door itself and it was strong. Try it sometime...


----------



## ANTHONY911 (Apr 6, 2009)

*T50 stapler*

Hey there is a company on ebay that sells a t50 pneumatic stapler that i got 6 months ago and its a great gun and it even comes with a box of staples and a case for $45.00 so far it works great i use it every day for insulation. The ebay name is securefastening now all i need is to collect a commission.lol anthony ps his prices are half on the staples too.


----------

